# Check for leaks on fuel rail



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

After replacing new O rings on injectors how do you check for leaks on the rail without reassembling mainfolds - compressed air?


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

CBPMIKE said:


> After replacing new O rings on injectors how do you check for leaks on the rail without reassembling mainfolds - compressed air?


The best I could come up with so far are the two video links below:
1) YouTube - Auto Repair: Car Fuel System Troubleshooting - 1 of 11
2) YouTube - Auto Repair: Angie's Garage - Fluid Leaks

Good luck


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

that wood be my best guess or just put it back together and chance it


----------

